# Pleco with attitude!



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

Has anyone else had this experience? I bought a female BN pleco about 2 weeks ago and have her in with my Malawi cichlids. Not only is she less shy and reclusive than I expected, but she actually stands up for herself. The cichlids don't really harass her, but if she has a spot staked out and the cichlids get into her space, she chases them out. She doesn't bite (wrong kind of mouth for that) but she'll headbutt them until they clear out. Is this common? I always thought plecos were timid.


----------



## prowler09 (Nov 29, 2007)

i have heard of this. a friend of mine had a BN who took charge with the oscars. my common never does anything like that lol, but its not like he ever gets picked on either.


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

My BN does that as well! So that's why he's my favorite fish in the tank 

I love it, when any of my cichlids try to mess with him he'll turn around and wtfpwn him (sorry I'm a gamer and I don't have any other way to put it!) but he'll never chase them, that's what I like about him. He just makes sure none of the other fish mess/harass him. I love it, now the fish don't even try to mess with him.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i haven't seen my BN pleco do that yet, but he is about the same size as my juvies right now, at about 1.5-2"... but my common pleco has chased the cichlids around when they get into his space.. he is about 8" or so in length...


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a starlight pleco (L182) in my 55 with bolivian rams, corys, and green fire tetras. The pleco does not hesitate to show the others who is boss at feeding time!

It is a beautiful pleco, btw. I highly recommend them!


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

i have a freind that has a 210 gal african rift tank all fish are from two lakes except victorian his tank is very aggressive only because he has 3 bn plecos that just harrass all his other fish he learned that plecos can be highly aggressive when there in a aggressive tankespecially at lites out its like play time for them iwish i could get a video from him to show you they are aggressive i want to get one for my tank but lfs does not carry bn . i hope this helps :fish:


----------



## vonnie06 (Oct 21, 2007)

yeah my plec do it with my male peacock if the peacock goes near him he chases him off and also hes the one that decorates the tank aswell with one wosh of his tail and there is a sand storm funny but a pain when u have a massive pile of sand at one side there are alot like it where as my brothers plec hide all day


----------

